# Chocolate display cases



## pjs (Jun 17, 2007)

I am trying to decide on using a refrigerated display case or dry case for chocolates, should I open a retail site. I have seen both used by chocolatiers, even with adequately cooled room temps. I hand make small batches and do not use any preservatives. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

my only experience with this would be if you can maintain an even temp in your place you 'may' not need the refrigerated candy case.

but if the temp in your place fluctuates then by all means invest in one, it will keep your chocolate from blooming.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cheap, easy 'n nasty is a "wine cooler" available at your local Home Despot. It looks like a mini-bar, but holds temp at around 18 Celcius, pretty much ideal for chocolate. 

If you want to go for a refrigerated display case and can't comprehend or pay for the obscene prices for a custom made chocolate display case, never, ever go for for a gravity coil case, or a forced air like they use for bottled drinks. A deli-style case or pastry-style case will work well if the temp is turned down low to around 18 celcius.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

foodpump;184124 said:


> Cheap, easy 'n nasty is a "wine cooler" available at your local Home Despot. It looks like a mini-bar, but holds temp at around 18 Celcius, pretty much ideal for chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pjs (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the wine cooler idea is the way to go for now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## acb (Jan 21, 2010)

I was looking for a display case for chocolates also. Agast at the prices, I followed your thread, and was a tad confused. Since you don't want humidity around chocolate, and I didn't know the real mechanical workings of a wine cooler...I got to checking them out. What is the difference between a wine "cooler" and a wine "refrigerator"? Which one is better for chocolates? 

Also, is it true you can temper chocolate by just melting it, pouring it into a warmer and then adding "seed" chocolate to it (using a 2/3 to 1/3 ratio) vs. using a tempering machine???? 

Any responses would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------

